# Bike People - Which would you choose?



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey everyone...

Until recently I'd not really been on a bike for years. At the start of the summer I dusted off my old Specialized P3 jump bike which to be fair wasn't really the best suited to the types of rides I was doing.

Cycle to work is available so I'm going to buy a functional bike and I've narrowed it down to three and I would appreciate your thoughts:

1. Trek X-Caliber 5 E - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/x-caliber-5-e-2014-mountain-bike-ec053721










2. Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29er - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/hardrock-sport-disc-29er-2014-mountain-bike-ec053413










3. Cannondale Trail 6 29er - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/cannondale/trail-6-29er-2014-mountain-bike-ec053947










All feedback will be helpful.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

All good entry level bikes from the main brands. I'd also have a look at Evan's own brand Pinnacle bikes and the GT Avalanche below.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/gt/avalanche-20-2013-mountain-bike-ec042840

The Boardman mountain bikes from Halfords are also very good value for money for the spec.

Have you had a chance to have a test ride on any of them yet, as that will be the best way to narrow it down?


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

All three of those bikes are pretty much the same spec, and all are good bikes. 

I have a 2012 Specilized Hardrock Sport Disc and it;s been nothing short of fantastic.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Cheers for your replies. They are getting the bikes into the shop next week for me to try, watch this space.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

get one with lock suspension makes a big difference when doing different style of rideing.


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Just a question, not an opinion, Why did you narrow it down to three 29er's?


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking at a 29er for a few reasons. I've read they suit a taller person and at just shy of 6'4" I think that's me. They supposedly give a smoother more forgiving ride as well and the majority of my rides won't be that technical.


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

t1mmy said:


> Looking at a 29er for a few reasons. I've read they suit a taller person and at just shy of 6'4" I think that's me. They supposedly give a smoother more forgiving ride as well and the majority of my rides won't be that technical.


Ah right, Me being a short **** 5'8" i'll stick to 26".
29's are a new thing to me but seem to be talked about a lot lately, good luck in your purchase.
PS, Mines a Specialized, works well


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

timothy,

http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/assets/0802/0000/0283/mh_05_mid.jpg



:driver:

:wave:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a Specialized with 29ers - apparantly the market is moving more towards these rather than 26ers?

I have the same model as above but in the previous year's colour scheme (White w/Black & Red)

I got a really good deal otherwise I was going to go for the Cyclocross version.

If you are doing any road work then look at changing the tyres to the Specialized Trigger Sports - better on tarmac but with off road capability still :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

tones61 said:


> timothy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good :lol:


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

the boardman bikes at halfords are great value for money they have a few 29ers!
great spec


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

It would be the specialized for me but I'm biased. I bought the 2012 rockhopper expert after five years in a diamond back xc of a similar price bracket. The difference was amazing and the spesh feels so much more precise with the best brakes I have ever had. I am just about to order a specialised secteur road bike on the cycle to work to set the two wheeled fleet off nicely.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Picked up my new bike on Saturday; I went with the Cannondale Trail 6 in the end. Been for a couple of rides already and it's great. Roll on next weekend when I'm going with a mate for a blast round Swinley forest.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Good choice - hope you get many good rides on it.


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

I would have gone for the cannondale, good choice, ive had a few specialized although really nice just something about the frames on cannondales that I really like, just bought a cannondale synapse for my winter road bike, its awesome for the money and really comfortable frame.


----------



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd stick with a 26 inch wheel, 



 watch this and see what fun they are!


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

God you even get the 26 29 debate here an 650b ride what you want its a free world on wheels love my 26 won't change for a long time


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the cannondale SL1 and it's been a fantastic bike 
I had a giant before and components wasn't the best 
Cannondale have been a decent brand so far


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I will be buying a new bike too and after looking in the shops, it is likely to be a Cannondale.

Their designs and frames look better than the competition. It does mean you do have sacrifice a little when it comes to components. 

I had a Cannondale years ago. It was just the frame left from the original purchase and all aftermarket parts. Was a lovely bike.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kona is my favourite brand of MB, but from the bikes that you've posted i'd get the Cannondale...
»edit« However, i'm not a lover of 29er's, 26 all the way for me and i'm 6ft.2


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Buy second hand you get a lot more for your money could get a nice on one for same money a ragley


----------

